
These 10 cities have the most Pokemon Go-obsessed people - nschwab
https://www.redfin.com/blog/2016/07/cities-with-the-most-pokemon-go-obsessed-people.html
======
tracker1
Phoenix doesn't surprise me... know too many people going out into "hell on
earth" summer heat to play that game... Tempe Town Lake in particular is
pretty full of them. It's an interesting phenomena. It might be more
interesting to me, as a game in mid October when it cools off a bit.

I'm curious how more remote locations fare.

